
Critiqued coronavirus simulation gets thumbs up from code-checking efforts - conformist
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01685-y
======
conformist
See also various previous discussions on the code quality e.g.:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23222338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23222338)

~~~
lbeltrame
I think the critique on the code quality was wrong and right at the same time:

\- Wrong, because the model may have other problems (it has been criticized
because it did not reflect reality in some situations, for example when
applied to Sweden) which aren't related to code at all;

\- Wrong, because it would have been far more important to discuss on the
merits and demerits of the model, rather than its implementation;

\- Correct, because bad code in academia is a known and widespread problem (I
am guilty of it, too).

